# Tiger Bay



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Does anyone no the name of the ship that was in the movie Tiger Bay starring a young Hayley Mills,John Mills and Horst Bochlest? She looks British although in the movie she is registered in Caracus, name used cant remember.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Dave,

Not sure, but it was a Castle, either Cardiff or Bristol Castle from P&A Campbell


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

dave beaumont said:


> Does anyone no the name of the ship that was in the movie Tiger Bay starring a young Hayley Mills,John Mills and Horst Bochlest? She looks British although in the movie she is registered in Caracus, name used cant remember.


The name of the Mate of the ship was Caracas and, in the film, the ship was called the "Paloma". See http://www.screenonline.org.uk/film/id/492613/synopsis.html.

I also saw the mention of the P & A Campbell ships "Cardiff Castle" or "Bristol Castle" on the Mersey Shipping website www.merseyshipping.co.uk/ features/ShipsOnFilm/shipsonfilm.htm but I think that they were both paddle-driven pleasure steamers, so if either one of them did appear in the film it might not have been in the "starring" role. The hunt goes on. 
Ron


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

She was definatly not a small ship like a paddle steamer. She looked about 8-10,000 tons cargo ship. Yes she was the Paloma but sure regd. Caracas. Thanks anyway guys.


----------



## veralum (Apr 3, 2012)

*not her real name*

was watching film earlier and can quite clearly see name is painted over a welded on name, bit of research came up with this


“Oswestry Grange was the third ship of that name, a Doxford of 13,390 deadweight and relatively modern,” says Oswestry’s radio officer, Barry Johnson, who has fond memories of his days onboard. “She was built in 1952 and I remember seeing her again in Buenos Aires in 1966.


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale (Nov 28, 2016)

In the film "Tiger Bay" The Mate of the Caracas registered "Poloma" was played by Paul Stassino and the Captain by George Pastell, both Greek Cypriots. They are only referred to by rank in the film.
The "Poloma" was played by MV Oswestry Grange 
http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/O-Ships/oswestrygrange1952.html


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks guys for the info. Completely forgot about this. Now will have to watch the film again.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

I watched the film for the umpteenth time a couple of weeks ago. From nearby Roath, I spent most of my young days in Tiger Bay, including sea school in Spillers Mill, prior to shipping out at 15. The change to 'Cardiff Bay' today, is amazing, but sad for many old sailors. Lots of memories, there was nowhere else in the world quite like it!

Taff


----------

